# jTable per Spaltenkopf sortieren



## Albert00 (13. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab hier eine jTable die ich gern per druck auf die jeweiligen Kopf der Spalte sortieren würde. Der Sortiervorgang steht schon, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich erkenn welchen Kopf ich ausgewählt habe.
Ich habe schon im Internet gesucht aber nur Lösungen für Java 6 gefunden und ich nutze J5 (ein update kommt leider nicht infrage).
Weiß jemand hier wie ich das Problem löse?
Danke


----------



## HonniCilest (13. April 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht genau wieso du herausfinden möchtest, welcher Spaltenkopf geklickt wurde. Eine JTable sortiert automatisch anhand des geklickten Spaltenkopfes die ensptechende Spalte, aber du musst der JTable auch sagen wie sie sortieren soll.

Siehe auch: http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/components/table.html#sorting


----------



## Albert00 (13. April 2011)

Damit ich weiß wonach ich sortieren muss, denn die Methodik deines Link's funktioniert nur ab jdk 1.6.


----------



## HonniCilest (13. April 2011)

Eventuell hilft dir dieses Beispiel weiter...

http://download.oracle.com/javase/t...erDemoProject/src/components/TableSorter.java


----------



## genodeftest (13. April 2011)

Was benutzt du denn? Java 5 SE wird seit 18 Monaten nicht mehr mit Sicherheitsupdates versorgt. Alle gängigen Linux-Distributionen sollten Java SE 6 bereits haben. Unter Windows gibt es kaum Gründe, nicht auf Java SE 6 zu aktualisieren.


----------



## Albert00 (14. April 2011)

Wir bekommen Programme von einer Firma die nicht unter Java 6 laufen, also müssen wir Java 5 benutzen / programmieren. Und nein es gibt keine Möglichkeit zu wechseln.


----------



## Albert00 (14. April 2011)

HonniCilest hat gesagt.:


> Eventuell hilft dir dieses Beispiel weiter...
> 
> http://download.oracle.com/javase/t...erDemoProject/src/components/TableSorter.java


 
Erkennt das auch welchen Kopf ich auswähle?
Wie kann ich die denn einbinden?
Ich steh irgendwie, einwenig im Wald.


----------



## Albert00 (15. April 2011)

kann mir niemand helfen?


----------



## genodeftest (16. April 2011)

Kannst du nicht einfach den Code aus der JRE6 kopieren?


----------



## Albert00 (17. April 2011)

Damit erkennt es aber immer noch nicht welcher Kopf geklickt wurde.


----------

